# Zoom G1on vs. Zoom G3n



## Tortellini (Feb 25, 2017)

Trying to decide if the G3n is worth the extra $100. I already own a previous gen B3 for my bass, and it's my favorite pedal I've owned. Looking at the specs, the only difference I can find is that the G3n has 5 amp and 5 cab models, and can have more simultaneous FX. The rest seems the same. I wanted to see if you guys had any opinion and if you think I'm missing something here lol.

Thanks,
Jake.


----------



## coffeeflush (Feb 25, 2017)

G3n has better build quality, modelling quality seems to be the same. 
Solid pedal for the money imo.


----------



## Tortellini (Feb 25, 2017)

coffeeflush said:


> G3n has better build quality, modelling quality seems to be the same.
> Solid pedal for the money imo.



Thanks for the input! Honestly, I'm pretty djentle (Sorry, I had to.) with my gear. I don't step on my pedals, I just use my hands. So build quality isn't a huge issue for me. I'm just looking to see how much more I will get with the G3n in terms of sound


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I can't say much for the G3n but I'd say that the G3 is very much worth it. You have switches to turn 3 effects on & off, it has a looper and with a recent firmware update, it'll let you run up to 6 effects at once.

The G3n version has updated amp sims & pedals that are different from the G1. It does have the tuner function but it doesn't appear to have the looper function that the previous gen of the G3 had. If you can get a good deal on the older G3, I'd suggest you grab one of those.


----------



## Tortellini (Feb 25, 2017)

Spinedriver said:


> I can't say much for the G3n but I'd say that the G3 is very much worth it. You have switches to turn 3 effects on & off, it has a looper and with a recent firmware update, it'll let you run up to 6 effects at once.
> 
> The G3n version has updated amp sims & pedals that are different from the G1. It does have the tuner function but it doesn't appear to have the looper function that the previous gen of the G3 had. If you can get a good deal on the older G3, I'd suggest you grab one of those.



Yeah, I like the older gen. It looks identical to my B3, and would be easy to use since I'm already use to it. I'm not finding any G3s that are less than the G3n though. I'd pick one up if I could find one for less than $100.


----------



## Shask (Feb 25, 2017)

I bought a G1on earlier this year, and it is a pretty cool little pedal. I haven't really used it much though. You get a lot for $50. I can't really compare to the others though because I haven't played them. I know it is suppose to be the same sounds just with fewer options. You get 5 slots if I remember right. That makes it kind of tough because I usually like gate-OD-amp-EQ, which only leaves 1 slot for effects. It is cool for practicing though with the looper and drum patterns.


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 26, 2017)

Tortellini said:


> Thanks for the input! Honestly, I'm pretty djentle (Sorry, I had to.) with my gear. I don't step on my pedals, I just use my hands. So build quality isn't a huge issue for me. I'm just looking to see how much more I will get with the G3n in terms of sound





Spinedriver said:


> I can't say much for the G3n but I'd say that the G3 is very much worth it. You have switches to turn 3 effects on & off, it has a looper and with a recent firmware update, it'll let you run up to 6 effects at once.
> 
> The G3n version has updated amp sims & pedals that are different from the G1. It does have the tuner function but it doesn't appear to have the looper function that the previous gen of the G3 had. If you can get a good deal on the older G3, I'd suggest you grab one of those.




I just recently picked up the G3xn, it was just released in the US in January. (Same as the G3n, but with an expression pedal added onto it.) This is my first exposure to Zoom gear in a long time, probably since the 90s. Whatever I was exposed to back then wasn't exactly memorable. 

However, this new unit ... holy crap. I'm absolutely blown away by the quality of the amp sims for the price. I expected some digital-ness to the sound, but I can't really notice any. With some careful EQing you can even get some fantastic high gain sounds with it as well.

I think Zoom has knocked it out the park with this new product line. I couldn't be happier with it, especially considering the price.


Andertons Music did a great demo of the unit. It's pretty long, about a half hour. But you'll get a pretty clear idea of what you can do with it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24Vn2TMP910


----------



## Tortellini (Feb 26, 2017)

Backsnack said:


> I just recently picked up the G3xn, it was just released in the US in January. (Same as the G3n, but with an expression pedal added onto it.) This is my first exposure to Zoom gear in a long time, probably since the 90s. Whatever I was exposed to back then wasn't exactly memorable.
> 
> However, this new unit ... holy crap. I'm absolutely blown away by the quality of the amp sims for the price. I expected some digital-ness to the sound, but I can't really notice any. With some careful EQing you can even get some fantastic high gain sounds with it as well.
> 
> ...




Thanks! What made you choose this one over the G1?


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 26, 2017)

Tortellini said:


> Thanks! What made you choose this one over the G1?



I didn't really choose this over the G1. I actually chose the G3xn in conjunction with a Zoom MS-70CDR for extra modulation effects, over running a series of Two Notes Le Preamp pedals.

The Two Notes pedals sound amazing, but the value in the G3xn unit is stellar even when comparing the price of running 3 Two Notes pedals at $300 each, retail.


Also, I realized something challenging after purchasing all 3 Two Notes pedals to run on the same board. If you want to run the "multi-channel amp in a pedalboard" setup that they're marketing requires an insanely expensive power supply from The Gig Rig. The full Two Notes setup is ridiculously power hungry because tubes aren't power efficient!


----------



## Oklep (Feb 27, 2017)

G1on is best bang for the buck you can find. Its incredible value.
It has more modulation effects than G3 (not sure about G3n) like particle verb, leslie simulator, exciter, corona chorus, optocomp... So as an fx processor, its actually better than more expensive G3, which is pretty funny.


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 27, 2017)

Oklep said:


> G1on is best bang for the buck you can find. Its incredible value.
> It has more modulation effects than G3 (not sure about G3n) like particle verb, leslie simulator, exciter, corona chorus, optocomp... So as an fx processor, its actually better than more expensive G3, which is pretty funny.



FYI the new n series has all of the effects you listed and more:


https://www.zoom-na.com/sites/default/files/products/downloads/pdfs/E_G5n_G3n_G3Xn_FX-list_0.pdf


----------



## Tortellini (Feb 27, 2017)

Oklep said:


> G1on is best bang for the buck you can find. Its incredible value.
> It has more modulation effects than G3 (not sure about G3n) like particle verb, leslie simulator, exciter, corona chorus, optocomp... So as an fx processor, its actually better than more expensive G3, which is pretty funny.



Thanks for the info man. I'm still on the edge. I think the price of the G1 is most attractive. I like the djent patch of the G3n, but I'm not finding many other advantages for the extra $100.


----------



## Joan Maal (Sep 27, 2019)

G3n model juss arrived this week. I needed a small pedal/fx to take to guitar classes and practice at home

Any chance of getting some kind of my favourite bands sound (periphery, AAL, Meshuggah...) from this tinny thing???? 

I have not found nothig similar at the tonelib section


----------



## Exchanger (Sep 27, 2019)

I have the G1on for travelling, I picked it specifically for its low weight and volume. For the price you get a quite decent set of sounds to take with you.
For home I have an older ZoomG5. I considered switching to an Helix for a while but still haven't done it because I just love the tones I can get out from it.
The Mesa amp sim isn't great (too gnarly and fizzy for me) but you can get some pretty chuggy tones with the ENGL sim (called ALIEN). If you have it on your board, I would recommand messing with it. You can use EQ's to clean up the high end and tighten the low end. If you cut even more in the low end you can get some fairly djenty tones. That won't be like a 5150 or an AxeFX or whatever is the ultimate djent machine these days, but it will be enough for home practice.


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 27, 2019)

Haven't tried either of these pedals but I do own a B3. If I'm correct, the G3n will be similar to my B3. That unit is hands down the simplest unit I've ever seen, any retard can set it up. It behaves like basically three individual stompboxes. The G3n is pricier but it's still below 150€, wich is still pretty cheap since these units aren't that bad at all.
The G1 seems a bit too cheap, but like I said. Haven't tried them before..


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 27, 2019)

Oklep said:


> G1on is best bang for the buck you can find. Its incredible value.
> It has more modulation effects than G3 (not sure about G3n) like particle verb, leslie simulator, exciter, corona chorus, optocomp... So as an fx processor, its actually better than more expensive G3, which is pretty funny.


More fx but can they run at the same time? If I'm correct you can mix and match any three fx's or amps with the G3


----------



## Exchanger (Sep 27, 2019)

Merrekof said:


> The G1 seems a bit too cheap, but like I said. Haven't tried them before..



The housing is mostly plastic. I wouldn't take it to gigs for fear of it getting easily damaged, so that can explain the low price, but as far as sound is concerned it delivers.



Merrekof said:


> More fx but can they run at the same time? If I'm correct you can mix and match any three fx's or amps with the G3



The specs say you can chain up to 6 effects/amp sims. The G5 can go up to 8. Basically you can scroll sideways to build a longer chain. If you play it smart, you place the 3 effects that you might need to reach quickly in a row of 3, and other more "permanent" things like the amp, comp and EQ on the side.


----------



## Joan Maal (Sep 27, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> I have the G1on for travelling, I picked it specifically for its low weight and volume. For the price you get a quite decent set of sounds to take with you.
> For home I have an older ZoomG5. I considered switching to an Helix for a while but still haven't done it because I just love the tones I can get out from it.
> The Mesa amp sim isn't great (too gnarly and fizzy for me) but you can get some pretty chuggy tones with the ENGL sim (called ALIEN). If you have it on your board, I would recommand messing with it. You can use EQ's to clean up the high end and tighten the low end. If you cut even more in the low end you can get some fairly djenty tones. That won't be like a 5150 or an AxeFX or whatever is the ultimate djent machine these days, but it will be enough for home practice.



I can not find a G3n version of that patch :-(


----------



## Shask (Sep 27, 2019)

Joan Maal said:


> I can not find a G3n version of that patch :-(


The 'n' series has totally different amps and effects than the regular old G series. They dont have nearly as many amps or effects, but are newer, so the modeling on the few they do have is suppose to be better.


----------

